# 2022 AAW



## woodtickgreg

Tony and I where chatting about the 2022 AAW turning symposium. It's going to be in Chattanooga Tennessee this time on June 23rd through the 26th. We figured we would post a thread to see who else might be going. I plan to attend as I can be in Tennessee in a day.
Who else might attend? It sure would be nice to meet some of you folks and get together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I've already registered. Since only less than a 2 hour drive, probably won't spend the night in Chattanooga.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll probably stay the whole time so I get a chance to meet folks. It's a vacation for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## guylaizure

I plan on going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

But if enough people show up, I might find a room and spend both days. Gotta get approval from the boss though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm going to try and go.


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm going to try and go.


You better be there you dam Yankee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> I've already registered. Since only less than a 2 hour drive, probably won't spend the night in Chattanooga.


Sounds like this is the place to stay and we can carpool from Mike's house!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

You don't know my wife!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll be joining AAW as a full member here shortly so I can get their magazine and all their emails and stuff. It will also keep me updated on the symposium. If you want to attend the seminars you have to be a member anyway as I understand it, at least I think it cost the same so why not join?


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll be joining AAW as a full member here shortly so I can get their magazine and all their emails and stuff. It will also keep me updated on the symposium. If you want to attend the seminars you have to be a member anyway as I understand it, at least I think it cost the same so why not join?


The last one I went to, members had priority for symposiums, guest could pay more to attend if seats were available. Some just paid the mega-pass to be able to sign up for any they want in advance. I just attended the ones with open seats.


----------



## Tony

I do plan on going so I need to join AAW as well. I look to hanging out with everyone!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I chatted with a lady at AAW yesterday and I joined today for the $60 annual fee. That'll get you into any of the seminars and a discount at the hotel. More info will be available after Thanksgiving as far as what hotel, etc.
Their forum software is the same as here so it's very similar to navigate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

I’d love to go too. I should be moved down to the states by then if everything goes smoothly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## guylaizure

The problem with the host hotels are they are always overpriced.I stay 10-15 minute drive away and save a substantial amount of money that then goes to buying more wood and tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb

guylaizure said:


> The problem with the host hotels are they are always overpriced.I stay 10-15 minute drive away and save a substantial amount of money that then goes to buying more wood and tools.


Smart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Registration for the event is over $300

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

2022 AAW International Woodturning Symposium - Chattanooga







www.woodturner.org




I found it at 196 here


----------



## Tony

2feathers Creative Making said:


> 2022 AAW International Woodturning Symposium - Chattanooga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodturner.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it at 196 here


That's the price for your spouse/partner.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Full registration is $345.


----------



## Mike Hill

Chapter discount is $315 or if just a single day $225.00. I thought they were going to do an acess for the gallery and sales venue only - but have not seen it.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I guess I will continue being a country boy. Don't think I wish to spend a month's rent on a weekend for this for now. Will re-evaluate when I win the lottery...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tony said:


> That's the price for your spouse/partner.


Aahhh. Thought that was both. Well that reading comprehension class wasn't worth what I paid for it either was it?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I guess I will continue being a country boy. Don't think I wish to spend a month's rent on a weekend for this for now. Will re-evaluate when I win the lottery...


Month's rent, week's rent here. Was a month's worth 20 years ago...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Not even a week's worth here! - insane!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The benefits of being a country boy...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

And 2 hours away!


----------



## trc65

woodtickgreg said:


> Full registration is $345.


That and the pending annual dues increase has just about convinced me that the cost benefit ratio for continued membership isn't worth it for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

I’ve been a member for 8 years … been to 3 symposiums … last one I attended was in Portland … to me well worth the money .. I’ll be driving up .. after the symposium will be going to Gatlingburg for the two week class to be taught by Nick Agar and Colwin Way

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> I’ve been a member for 8 years … been to 3 symposiums … last one I attended was in Portland … to me well worth the money .. I’ll be driving up .. after the symposium will be going to Gatlingburg for the two week class to be taught by Nick Agar and Colwin Way


I might sneak into his suitcase and go to Gatlinburg too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Trob115

Tony said:


> I might sneak into his suitcase and go to Gatlinburg too.


From the sound of everyone's conversations about you, I think you'll fit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Full registration is $345.


$315 if you register through an AAW affiliated club.

My plan right now is to drive up in my RV for the symposium and then to east TN to visit my SIL where my wife will also fly in and join me there. Then south to Homassa Springs for scallop season "biggrin:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## William Tanner

I would really like to go to this one but there is zero chance. Had a great time in Portland.


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> I might sneak into his suitcase and go to Gatlinburg too.


But there ain't nuttin in Gatlinburg but rednecks! Wait......no I mean Pigeon Forge.........errrr........maybe I mean both places........I'm so cornfuzed! Just go to Dollywood then! She's a nice lady!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> But there ain't nuttin in Gatlinburg but rednecks! Wait......no I mean Pigeon Forge.........errrr........maybe I mean both places........I'm so cornfuzed! Just go to Dollywood then! She's a nice lady!!
> 
> View attachment 222803


Like I wouldn't fit in with Rednecks....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony said:


> Like I wouldn't fit in with Rednecks....


 That's one of the funniest things I've ever heard!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> Like I wouldn't fit in with Rednecks....


That should have come with a rim shot - fer shur!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Like I wouldn't fit in with Rednecks....


Maybe not Rednecks, but at least Red ankles...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Got my hotel booked and registered for the symposium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I'm having to wait to see what happens to gas prices from now until then. Really want to go but it could become cost prohibitive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## guylaizure

Gas prices will be double by then.


----------



## Nature Man

guylaizure said:


> Gas prices will be double by then.


Arghhh! Sure hope not! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Nature Man said:


> Arghhh! Sure hope not! Chuck


Are you going Chuck?


----------



## Nature Man

Tony said:


> Are you going Chuck?


I would like to, but might have a conflict. I am definitely planning to go to SWAT. Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

guylaizure said:


> Gas prices will be double by then.


Only estimated to be $4.10-$4.25 in June (national average). Let's see how well they do....


----------



## Mike Hill

It turns out that I will only be able to attend on Saturday - I forgot that Friday is my Burfday and I might get skinned if I go on my Burfday! At least that is what I have been told! Eh - what's a two hour and ++$60 drive?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

I've been to TN symposium, had a great time. Would like to go just to see some folks I know including WB'rs going. I'll have to enjoy vicariously through you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> I've been to TN symposium, had a great time. Would like to go just to see some folks I know including WB'rs going. I'll have to enjoy vicariously through you guys!


Georgia closer than Texas, come on and join us Tim! It would be great to meet you!

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I would have to do the parking lot thing. I haven't the spare change and time for this year.


----------



## Tony

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I would have to do the parking lot thing. I haven't the spare change and time for this year.


I THINK the vendor area is free. The only thing that isn't are the seminars.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hmmm. Might have to check on that... always in the market for more tools... :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## guylaizure

Vendor area and instant gallery are free.Usually the vendors give demos of their products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well things are rapidly changing as far as cost go. I may go but not register for the symposiums and just do the vendor and gallery. Gas, hotel is going to cost me a chunk of change as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure

Gas in my area is now $4.25 a gallon.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

3.999 here

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got gas for 3.69 yesterday, I'm sure by the weekend it's going to be higher.


----------



## Tony

$3.79 here and we drill oil in the back yard!!


----------



## trc65

Here in the land o Lincoln, we have the fourth highest state gas tax in the nation and our gas is $4.29 locally.


----------



## Greenacres2

Northwest Indiana, paid $3.89 Saturday. Was $3.97 this morning on the way to work, and $4.47 on the way home tonight. Wood turning club tomorrow night, 80 mile round trip, not sure I’ll go.


----------



## William Tanner

Greenacres2 said:


> Northwest Indiana, paid $3.89 Saturday. Was $3.97 this morning on the way to work, and $4.47 on the way home tonight. Wood turning club tomorrow night, 80 mile round trip, not sure I’ll go.


Glad our club is doing hybrid meetings.


----------



## Mr. Peet

$4.40 today gas, $5.45 diesel

Find it very hard to understand. In PA, can't legally change price until delivery, yet it has gone up every other day, but last month they could go a week in between deliveries.??...

Well, still not CA...


----------



## Nature Man

I suspect there is some serious price gouging underway. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

$4.20 and climbing fast


----------



## Wildthings

filled up sat for $3.49. Sunday it's $3.69 and today $3.79


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> filled up sat for $3.49. Sunday it's $3.69 and today $3.79


That's a nice slow steady curve versus the 40 cents in a day we had. I'm sure you have another 30 cent rise coming this week to match our 60+ cent increase so far. Good luck.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gas is $4 a gallon here and diesel is $5


----------



## Tony

Yesterday- $3.49
Today-$3.79


----------



## Mike Hill

Gas companies, never ones to waste an event to be able to make more money!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went up .25 cents today, now 4.25 a gal.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

4.10 in crossville tn


----------



## Nature Man

$3.67 for Regular here today. I topped off my tank. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Nature Man said:


> $3.67 for Regular here today. I topped off my tank. Chuck


Dangit, your about 15 miles away from me, why is it $3.79 here???


----------



## Nature Man

Tony said:


> Dangit, your about 15 miles away from me, why is it $3.79 here???


Walmart in Bulverde. Guess it depends where you buy your gas. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

mine's up to $3.99


----------



## guylaizure

Right now at $4.25 a gallon it is going to cost $300 in gas roundtrip for me.Might wait to 2023 when the symposium is in Louisville,Kentucky.


----------



## Lou Currier

$4.40....by June it will be $6.00


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

After my surgery yesterday I went to Sam's Club. Got gas there first (i usually go afterwards). It was 4.09. When I was shopping I heard an employee on the radio with the manager. It jumped to 4.44

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> $4.40....by June it will be $6.00


Those were the June estimates before the invasion. AAA has not put any out since.


----------



## Nature Man

Price at Walmart today was $4.97! Up $1.30 in 3 days! This is crippling! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Nature Man said:


> Price at Walmart today was $4.97! Up $1.30 in 3 days! This is crippling! Chuck


Still $3.99 in town.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodman6415

Got gas last night night in Kerrville.. was 3.99

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Topped off last night $4.59. Today several close stations are playing the penny game, but all still between $4.55 and $4.59.


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Got gas last night night in Kerrville.. was 3.99


@Nature Man if you would've come to the meeting you could've saved some money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Filled up on the way to saw a big walnut down 4.19 here in town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nature Man said:


> Price at Walmart today was $4.97! Up $1.30 in 3 days! This is crippling! Chuck


Correction… $3.97… Still up $.30 in 3 days. Didn’t mean to mislead. Chuck


----------



## trc65

Could be worse Chuck, at least you're not still in California!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Could be worse Chuck, at least you're not still in California!!!


That's worse in SO many ways!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## guylaizure

AAW released vague covid updates


----------



## Tony

guylaizure said:


> AAW released vague covid updates


That didn't say a dam thing.


----------



## guylaizure

That is why SWAT is the superior symposium.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

guylaizure said:


> That is why SWAT is the superior symposium.


I'll find out definitely this year.


----------



## woodtickgreg

When is swat?


----------



## guylaizure

August 26-28.Cheaper to fly to Texas than to drive to Chattanooga

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> When is swat?


It's always the last weekend in August.


----------



## guylaizure

AAW is in no hurry to release the Rotation Schedule or list of vendors

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Unfortunately I'm out. Some things have come up and the funds just won't be there. Seems like I either have the time, or the money, but never both at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## guylaizure

Louisville,Kentucky is the next AAW symposium in 2023.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Unfortunately I'm out. Some things have come up and the funds just won't be there. Seems like I either have the time, or the money, but never both at the same time.


That sucks brother, I was looking forward to seeing you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> That sucks brother, I was looking forward to seeing you.


Yeah it sucks for me too, I was really looking forward to this.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

@guylaizure , just got an email with the rotation schedule.


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm still planning, but will be Friday only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## guylaizure

Tony said:


> @guylaizure , just got an email with the rotation schedule.


Took them long enough.Buc ee's opened a store in Kentucky off of I 75 on my way to Chattanooga.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> I'm still planning, but will be Friday only.


Good deal!


----------



## Mike Hill

guylaizure said:


> Took them long enough.Buc ee's opened a store in Kentucky off of I 75 on my way to Chattanooga.


Aww geez! Looks like @2feathers Creative Making creative making will get TN's first one, but wrong highway - that would be the long way to Chattanooga! We got the first Whataburger though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Aww geez! Looks like @2feathers Creative Making creative making will get TN's first one, but wrong highway - that would be the long way to Chattanooga! We got the first Whataburger though!


It's not too far outta my way. I pass it every morning and evening going to work

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Okay everyone, we're just about 2 weeks out from this. The plan is for as many of us as possible to get together for dinner Friday night because I believe there are a few people that will only be there then. If you wish to join, send me a PM with your phone number so we can all gather up somewhere there!


----------



## Mike Hill

I'll be there Friday - day after my burfday. But might not be able to make the night - gotta get back - need to go to KY on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure

I will be there Thursday through Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

